# Police Officer Daniel Ellis



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Daniel Neil Ellis*
Richmond Police Department, Kentucky

End of Watch: Friday, November 6, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 33

*Tour:* 7 years

*Badge #* 457

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Incident Date:* 11/4/2015

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Daniel Ellis died two days after being shot while attempting to apprehend an armed robbery suspect at an apartment in the 500 block of Ballard Drive.

Multiple subjects had robbed a customer at a gas station earlier in the morning and a witness provided a vehicle description that led officers to the apartment. A male subject who answered the door denied that the robbery suspect was inside and then gave officers consent to search the apartment.

As Officer Ellis entered a back bedroom the robbery suspect, who was hiding inside, opened fire. Officer Ellis was struck in the head. His partner returned fire and wounded the subject.

Officer Ellis was taken to the University of Kentucky Hospital, where he died two days later from his wound.

Three people, including the shooter, were arrested and held in connection with the robbery and Officer Ellis' murder.

Officer Ellis had served with the Richmond Police Department for seven years. He is survived by his wife and two children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief Larry R. Brock
Richmond Police Department
1721 Lexington Road
Richmond, KY 40475

Phone: (859) 623-1162

Read more: Police Officer Daniel Neil Ellis


----------

